# Alfa 147 SQ build- Pioneer, Brax, JBL GTI, HAt Se, Crown



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Starting build in Alfa Romeo 147 TS....

Equipment list

Pioneer P9 combo
Brax X2000, X2400, Crown/JBL BPX 2200.1
JBL C 660 GTI
Hybrid Audio L4 Se
Infinity EMIT
JBL W15 GTI x2 (sealed/downfiring)
Brax aniti distortion device x2, Brax IPC 1 and 2 farad 
Silent coat damping materials, self adhesive neopren 1cm thich, closed cell foam 2cm thick
Cables from Esoteric Audio, DLS, Dietz, Oyaide
Distribution blocks and **** from Audison/Connection

Goal is to achive the highest possible SQ with given equipment...

I will post pics as I progress. i start with Apillars, then proceed with door panels for Bass drivers and for finish amp rack and SW enclosure


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

I managed to upload old pics on my PB account.

First heres a few pics of equipment....you are all familiar with this gear, but anyways

HU P9 combo








[/URL][/IMG]





black eloxated and laser engraved face plate


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Can't see pictures but I think excellent setup


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

amps


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

speakerzz


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

subs









Distribution blocks - everything x2


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

DLS Ultimate Signal cables and RCA plugs -


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

1/2 of the vehicle was deadened with SilentCoat damping material - trunk, both side panels, hatch doors.....
everywhere 2 layers, with a layer of 1 cm thick sound barrier. Still have to apply 2 cm thick closed cell foam with additional layer of Aluminium.

















Second part of damping will be applied - layed down when I get all needed speaker cables


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

Man you sure know how to pick your components! 

Fantastic set of choices, brilliant!

But what about pictures of the Italian beauty hosting all of them? it's an Alfa, show us some pics! 

sub'd!!!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

thanx man!

I'll post a few pics later


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Epic equipment list in for the build.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow holly **** your gear is fantastic ! Subd can't wait for more pics !


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

First segment of install is to prepare all needed parts to start with A-pillar fabrication for mid/high drivers. Speakers will be arranged in semi on-axis manner, according to tests this is the best solution for homogen, very wide and deep stage in this car with evenly spaced L/LC/C/RC/R. Midbass drivers will be installed in doors in sealed panels with AP membranes, but more about it later....

First I taped off dash with Aluminium self adhesive tape...it sticks quite good to all surfaces including the ones slightly greased with MaxiBrill.....after that Formula5 was applied to Alu foil ... F5 is used for demolding...nothing sticks to it




windscreen, A-pillars were also protected with Alu foil and F5....









applyed a few layers of Fiberglass with very light mix of resine to prevent fiberglass wrapping....it all ended as inspected.....no wrapping at all, me happy as a child.....lol


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

A-pillar fabrication started with mold of dash and partly a-pillar.





Mold has been removed and cleaned up on edges, I also shaped it to desired shape 

This part was sanded shaped and bonded with original A-pillar. Before that "marriage" original A-pillars were sanded with rough sandpaper 24 grit and I drilled a bounch of holes for better bond between ABS and Fiberglss part. This time I used mix of Poliester resine and filler with strands for bonding this two parts.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

after bonding process, I applayed 3 layers of fiberglass rowing over A-pillars to strenghten them and to have the same material for base for further fabrication to obtain the best possible bond.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Because part of fiberglass that sit on the dash block ventilation I started to fab a few templates to solve this problem


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

When I had all templates ready I first create hole on exact position on A pillar pod..... exacly where the ventilation hole on dash is located.......







Then, I created additional template for arch that will be fabricated over this ventilation hole









template was treated with Formula5 paste and when it was dry I applyed filler with strands


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

When filler cured I removed template, sand everything and create a smoorh transitions from hole to the arch. 
Then I created new template for dented part where the tweeter will be located



the final shape of the dent was cut out from Apillar









test fit with template inserted



template taped off with ALU tape and applyed Formula5, temporary glued to the a-pillar with hot glue



















After that I applied filler from the back side to strenghten everything a little bit and sanded it down... 

This is where Im stuck at the moment.....I also started to test again positions for mid drivers b/c I want to have the best possible compromise between imaging/staging/depth/width of the stage...... got some issues with imaging/staging/placement.....L and Left Center are not separated enough, everything else is quite good and non problematic...


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

....routering rings out of MDF for mids and optional Emits... Probably I will start build only with tweets from JBL set, and later I will do some additional testing with EMITs....

started with base for EMIT tweeters - freehand ofkorzz lol











Rings for HAT L4SE





Beauty Rings that will hide fastening screws on L4





All base rings were soaked with Poliester resine to protect them against humidity and to obtain better and stronger bond between MDF and Filler, to prevent small cracks that usually accour on the edges...


----------



## gfbl (Nov 26, 2008)

nice gear and good work, more pics, more pics


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Looking good. In for the progress updates.


----------



## RocketBoots (Apr 16, 2011)

Can't wait to see how your pillars turn out!


----------



## MayLegacy (May 26, 2014)

Sub'd, my father in law lives in Maribor! Epic list of equip and lots of detail and planning!


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Well now... that's some nice stuff you got there. Awesome fab skills


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

@MayLegacy: .... small world, thanks for nice words. I'm known for complicate things to the max, lol

@Hanatsu....tnx man!
I'll post some pics for the weekend, stay tuned


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I LOVE those versions of the EMIT. Easily my most favorite tweeter of all time. I have been looking for another set for years.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Im in for this one as well. Great choice of gear! With your skills at fabbing this should get interesting, love it so far!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Heres a couple of pics of the car - It is Alfa Romeo 1,6 TS 2001


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

this is how a-pillar base looks before I start build enclosure....





position testing... in last couple of weeks I got sick of listening various EMMA and IASCA position tracks ...left/ far left.....extreme far....lolish







Rings glued to the A-pillar with filler









With this last test I decided on this - almost on-axis speaker aiming......got similar results with semi on-axis, but sound was very "thin"....on axis got more body in sound


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Pods are looking very nice! Cool little car too


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Tnx man!

I noticed that I forgot to take care how right ring is positioned regarding fastening holes.....will correct this phoock-up today


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm in for this. Great build so far.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

the best part of build will start now, till now everything was just a preparation..... lol


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

LBaudio said:


> the best part of build will start now, till now everything was just a preparation..... lol


Damn I wish my preparation was this great... Dreading having to work on my front stage..


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

some additional pics


started to build panel walls.....start on the lower part







made template for a part of panel wall out of Alu self adhesive tape, treat it with Formula5 and apply filler with strands



[URL=http://s675.photobucket.com/user/lbaudio_team/media/ALFA%20ROEO%20147%20TS/A-Pillars/IMG_6835_zps326a4a04.jpg.html]







[/URL]





from the inside of the panel


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

for next part I made a cardboard template....again, taped it off with alu foil and apply F5c and glued it in place

















Filler applied, template removed when everything cured up.
All imperfections on inner panel walls were smoothed out.







left mid enclosure is closed now, all templates removed and inside of the panel is smoothed out, still have to repeat all this procedure on the right side, and then I'll start with tweeter position/angle testing and with finishing both design wise.....


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

What a fantastic start, great and interesting line up of equipment into the coolest badge in the world! nice one...


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Completely forgot to update thread...sorry

Tweeter orientation and angles were set based on week long testing. They are aimed very similar to mid range drivers.















Tweeter "cups" were taped off, and glued in place with filler....a lot of filler 

Then I started shaping a pillars





































Now I still have to smooth them out and prepare them for finish. They will probably end up in Black Flocking, or painted in the same colour as car...silver metallic


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice pillars!


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

I in for this one. Really nice job on the pillars. I love Brax amps


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Pillars are not finished jet, did a little redesign on one part, will post pics tomorrow....


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

This will be very nice!


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I must say, I really like how you build the pillars in small stages. Those things are nice and clean inside and out. The last ones I tried are a big sloppy mess inside and the outside doen't look much better. Looks to be a good way to verify clearences and fitup before you get too far in the build. Very, very nicely done.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanx Huckleberry Sound and BigBubba, everything fits nicely so far... Im sure that you can do your a-pillars in similar manner, just take your time, prepare all needed parts and work in small segments, so you have control over everything, and you will be good....good plan and good preparation is the key to clean product....and dont rush. There are a few people that do their work in similar manner with templates ..... first that cross my mind is owner of Magic Bus - well he uses clay to make form and then he lay down FG....
This is quite easy method and used material is at minimum....


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

heres some pics of final design


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Ok...that's it. I'm going to have to redo the pods I built for my truck. :laugh: I put a lot of time and effort and wasn't completely happy with how they came out. After looking over your process I feel the need to try them again. Doing it in small steps really makes sense after looking at your progression pics. 

What filler material are you using? It dosen't look like the kitty hair/bondo I'm used to seeing.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

haha....
Im using filler with fiberglass strands from one of many EU manufacturers. I can take a pic of the can if it helps you, but I really doubt that you will find it in US. Strands are very short (1/4 of an inch).

When doing anything in segments try to clean up your partly fabbed pices and then just do final assembly like LEGO squares....this way you will finish with clean product inside and out.....just take your time, have vision of how you want them to look like when finished and create plan how you gonna fight this challenge


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Nice equipment, nice fabwork.......In for updates!


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

LBaudio said:


> haha....
> Im using filler with fiberglass strands from one of many EU manufacturers. I can take a pic of the can if it helps you, but I really doubt that you will find it in US. Strands are very short (1/4 of an inch).
> 
> When doing anything in segments try to clean up your partly fabbed pices and then just do final assembly like LEGO squares....this way you will finish with clean product inside and out.....just take your time, have vision of how you want them to look like when finished and create plan how you gonna fight this challenge


Ok. It sounds like the Evercoat/Everglass product I use. Yours is just a different color. I have a vision what I want it to look like but it didn't come out that way. :laugh: Taking small steps will definately help. Thanks for the tips and keep up the great work!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

BigBubba U got PM


----------



## slpery (Jan 14, 2011)

Amazing progress and updates.

I love the way you incorporated the duct for the air flow. 

Flocking them will look great. Im surprised how durable it is too.


----------



## Ninoslav (Jan 19, 2011)

Fantastic job as always my friend..I must listen this car when you finish it


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey Nino, thank for nice words!
Did you visit Ljubljana Maraton in November?....Ive heard name Ninoslav several times, but I was unfamiliar with your surname, anyways, You are welcome...just have to finish this install., but....Im a bit of lazy.....cold and bad weather, new years holidays....lol


----------



## few35t (Dec 10, 2014)

Wish I was crafty like that, nice work.

sub'd


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

Great build and ingenious A pillars which are going to conserve all the defog windows function. Very good!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

very cool! I am interested in how the shape will affect the sound, and how you plan on finishing these as a leather wrap would be serious haha.

the pods look awesome! keep up the good work!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

thanx guys

pilars will end up in floking. If I would be able to wrap them in vinyl without stitching, I would , but to wrap this shapes in vinyl I should be a ****ing magician....lol.... no way

other option is also plasti-dip or metalic silver paint like the car's body

I've done a couple of similar pillars and I had no issues sound wise. I expect some diffraction problems, but will see how things turn out when evrything will be installed and tuned.


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

very nice work so far! Those pillars look great

I may have missed it but how are you planning to incorporate the infinity ribbon tweeter along with the jbl tweeter as well?


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

Brutha it is great to see you active again! Last time I saw anything from you was years back on FGF. Keep up the bitchin work!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Infinity tweeters are in the closet and they will stay there for some time.....probably I won't use them in this system, maybe later if I will find will to test them as main tweets or only as super tweet somewhere high on A-pillar or in sails.

@ The Performer......Hey man, yes, it is quite a long time that I posted anything, now I mostly fab things for myself and a few close friends.....only hobby. Mostly only small things like A-pillars, doorpods....no more big projects except for this one...my personal system.

Over the weekend Imanaged to fabricate new grills for A-pillars for midrange drivers. Still have to fab new beauty rings for mids and one version where grill and beauty ring are the one pice, after that I will choose version that will looks and perform best between 3 options.

willpost pics of grills later


After the pillars are done I will start on some parts for doorpods, but I will end them in spring when temperatures outside are more appropriate for work with poliester....in meantime I will be killing time with trunk floor, subbass Gehose lol and Verstärker rack, laying damping materials in doors, roof and floor/firewall, cabling is still on the list, last week in december I bought the last needed cables for Mid/Tw combo - QED XT Silver Anniversary biamp cable.....so a lot of work in next few months


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

A little update (without pics)
Roof and floor of the car were sound deadened - two layers of Silent Coat. 
Also some work has been done on cables - Power, speaker and signal cables are done, also Power wiring for HU and Brax voltmeter and USB cable are also done.

Weather forecast is very bad for next week, so I hope I will be able to fab temporary amp rack for DaVinci amp and all other necessary equipment so I will have some tunes in the car until the final version of install


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Hey LB, very nice work! Any update pics on the pillars? Flocking or even grill cloth would look great on those as a finishing step. I'm looking forward to seeing more progress.

-Steve


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

first set of grills fabed


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Looking very good!


----------



## timbo2 (Apr 25, 2009)

Killer fabrication skills!


----------



## slpery (Jan 14, 2011)

Awesome!!! I love the way it rolls around to where the grill sits in. 

Are you sick of sanding yet


----------



## soleh (Mar 1, 2015)

LBaudio said:


> I managed to upload old pics on my PB account.
> 
> First heres a few pics of equipment....you are all familiar with this gear, but anyways
> 
> ...


Fantastic set of choices, brilliant!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Things started to move again, temperatures become bearable outside and in garage.... 

Started work on metal frame that will use as base support for 0.75" MDF board It will be bolted down to the car frame. SW box will sit on this board and will be also secured to the metal frame. Two additional braces will be welded to the frame later - I left them because I need space for temporary amp so I will maintained some tunes in the car until the final amp rack will be fabricated.









All grounds will be bolted to the chassis here



temporary amp


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

after that I made cardboard template for MDF plate











and my lazy helper



say what ?!!??


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Then I moved on template for door panels. They will host double JBL C660 GTI drivers and Im thinking more and more to build ported doorpanels. I made a few such panels before and I know what to expect and with only two mid bass drivers per side and two 15 inch subs in boot I think it is not such a bad idea to take care of front system mid bass optimisation.

and a few pics and a few port positions. Port will have to be bigger than this little guy on the pics


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Great fabrication skills! Makes me want to rebuild my pillars too. LOL.


----------



## ben54b (May 30, 2014)

I was so glad to see this build at the top of my unread, I have been trying for months to remember the name of it. I am really impressed with your fab work. Particularly on the pillars. And I got a real chuckle out of seeing your temp amp. No beaten up old Pyle for you. Great work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank you for all nice comments....more pics soon


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

few pics..... 

first A-pillars - they still lack finish, I will put them in flocking when all other parts will be finished and prepared for folk...


2015-04-12%2016.08.05_zpsepcrp1eo.jpg








Temporary Amp rack 





BLT Limited





and a few other bits of system - caps, cable terminators, SW cable, voltmeters....














Esoteric audio subwoofer cable



I also started to hallucinate about door pod design



Got a few ideas....will be interesting to see what will be final decision.....


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Holly **** balls this great build!! Your skills are amazing !


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

I wanna try those jbl comps bad


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

thank you man!

Yeah, those JBL midbass drivers are badass, they perform really well, till now I only heard Brax midbass drivers and ZR Speaker Labs that were comperable to them for my taste, and I heard a lot of different systems in past years (top of the line from Morel, Focal, Brax, Accuton, GZ, ZR SpeakerLab, Dynaudio esotar, ScanSpeal rev and ilum, ,....etc), but they definitely need bigger panel than it was choosen for Diyma midbass test a year or so back.....


----------



## few35t (Dec 10, 2014)

In for moar =)


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

LBaudio said:


> Then I moved on template for door panels. They will host double JBL C660 GTI drivers and Im thinking more and more to build ported doorpanels. I made a few such panels before and I know what to expect and with only two mid bass drivers per side and two 15 inch subs in boot I think it is not such a bad idea to take care of front system mid bass optimisation.
> 
> and a few pics and a few port positions. Port will have to be bigger than this little guy on the pics
> 
> ...


Very cool! I think I'll build one for mine too very soon (just one /door) so I'm really curious.
How much liters do you plan for the enclosure, I saw about 4.5L somewhere per 660, so you'll find 9 liters here!?
Also why ported instead of sealed?
And how did you calculate the port size/placement etc?
Thx!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

oh my!!!!!!


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Did I miss the subs?


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

subs are dual W15 GTI, for this temporary version I will probably use 3 or 4 KEF 8" subs that I have stashed somewhere.

In the midbass test posted on this board a year or so ago, they tested them in 4.5 liter enclosure, but IME this is way too small enclosure.
I aim for 14-15 liters and it would be on a small side unfortunately. I had very good results with 12 liters per driver, but in this case this is not possible.
that small port you see on the pictures was used just for easyer visualization, in final install it will be much bigger, between 2.5-3 inches in diameter, lenght of the port will be calculated based on panel volume port cross section and drivers Ts params.
Ported is just one of the options, it is interesting because of reduced xmax and better efficieny. 2 small 6.5" midbass drivera will struggle to keep up with two 15" subs.


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

12L. Per driver! Wow, I'll be lucky if I can find 4 or 5 (for sealed).
But I have just one 12" so it may be enough.
Hope to see your update soon!


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

What kind of enclosures are you planning for the 15s?


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

it will be most probably sealed down firing. I would go ported, but dont have enough space to do so with two subs. common volume for sealed enclosure for two drivers will be close to optimum ported volume for only one driver, so I could try that option too.
If you correctly read between the lines....beside all equipment I must leave enough space for third family member...the dog


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Elgrosso said:


> 12L. Per driver! Wow, I'll be lucky if I can find 4 or 5 (for sealed).
> But I have just one 12" so it may be enough.
> Hope to see your update soon!


It would be better to leave them Ib mounted than in too small enclosure. Just fab good nice speaker rings, attach them firmly to the door metal use a ton of damping material to dampen and seal doors and you will be good..I made a 5 liter kick panel sealed enclosure a few years back and result was in one word - BAD....much much much better performance with 10-12 liters enclosure, somehow I cant understand why so small enclosure for DiYMA midbass test...test was performed by skillful diyma members and it is strange to me that noone didnt bother about sonic result .....driver performance was worse in such conditions than it could be with a slightly bigger enclosure, but they choose to go with 0.707 Qtc enclosures for every driver tested...


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

I hear you, and many big guys said the same here. 
That's why I didn't bother to try an enclosure at the beginning. My doors are ok I think, good rings, dampened, even "sealed" with some fiberglass, etc
The result is I think pretty good, but it may be better.
In fact I just "enclosed" more solidly my midranges recently, and the improvement was massive.
So now I wonder... just curious!
Ok so I'll try to measure how many liters I could get in the door panel, how I could optimize by using some of the door space maybe too (wood + fiber probably).
Depending of the result I'll try, thanks!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Small progress was made, front doors accepted two layers od Silent Coat damping material. I also made an MDF template for drivers and dent shape, so I will be able to achieve similar shape as on a-pillars...the same theme. I also fabbed old of the door/back enclosure wall.....will post pics later. Now Im struggling with design for port/aeroport endings....the shape will be a little irregular .... will buy a floral foam and start with shape


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Cool, waiting for pics!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

...so here we go....at last 

At last I started to work on door panels/enclosures for dual mid bass drivers. Preparing a couple of parts needed for final assembly.

Started with rings for dual mid bass drivers...not sure if I would use them since plan changed a lil bit, but anyways heres the pics







moved to next part - I will modify arm rest part of the doors so I need to fab a part the will go over pimped arm rest to hide seam. The arm rest will be cut in two so I will be able to reinstall it when doors are finished.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

doors were dampened with 2 layers of SC....so Im over with car damping


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Then I moved to fabricating mold of the Inner door metal

Doors were disassembled and taped off



Old release wax was applied and a 5/6 FG layers added



pulled off of the doors, cleaned up back side



added a couple of additional FG layers to strengthen it up. It is 1/3 of an inch thick, I think it is enough. There will be added Silent coat on this panel to deaden it





Mold was then cut to desired shape (can't find pic)


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Then I moved to MDF template for front door panel fascia/rings/port shape, dent shape


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

An amazing set of skills right here sir. Thank you much for sharing your techniques


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanx man.....sharing is the point of this forum, maybe it helps to someone with similar plan for his system


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

It certainly gives guys more ideas if they are unfamiliar with how it all comes together. You do fantastic work. It's inspirational to say the least.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Mahhh, my work is not on the level that I would like it to be....looking at installs from US top manufacturers and on my work...not comparable even a bit, not to mention the time that I need to make anything.
I got an idea how I would like some part of install to look like, and then I try to achieve final goal/design with limited fab knowledge and tools (no CNC - everything done by hand with router).

BTW check PM


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Ill watch for a PM.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

u got it


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

No more pics? Počitnice ?


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

hahaha David, you nailed it...Yes, I just returned from vacations two days ago....im on my way to garage to cure my MDF dust addiction


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

So, fresh and relaxed, what are the news?


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

so...on to the news..a few pics
Im working on driver supports/rings for mid bass drivers that will be a part of door panels. Supports will hold also a port and a dent, so the final looks should go well with A-pillar design... heres a few pics of what Im doing for last couple of days:
Supports are made out 10 and 19 mm MDF
first I cut shapes out with a jig saw, then glued two and two pieces together with double sided tape and finished them with copy router bit. First I made holes for cutout. then part of template was removed and template reused for countersunk for driver. I also rabbeted around driver in front and at cutouts behind the drivers







modified template


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

test fired with drivers....perfect fit


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Then I glued all pieces together and cleaned up all excess glue



taped off speaker and port cutouts



started with cardboard templates for dented part, taped them off with aluminum foil and waxed. I temporary glued them in with hot glue


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I like where this is going. Great job!!!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

prepared a few pieces of rowing 









template removed







added a 5-6 additional fiberglas layers from behind





the last thing I did was to smooth out transition between MDF ring and dent



....taday I started work on port endings and port pipe placement.....more pics later


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

LBaudio said:


> test fired with drivers....perfect fit


Wow detailed job like I'd love to be able to do one day.
The foil you used, is it for a smooth final surface?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

LBaudio said:


>


Looks like a smiling alien 










 

Kelvin


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Elgrosso said:


> Wow detailed job like I'd love to be able to do one day.
> The foil you used, is it for a smooth final surface?


you will, just take your time, and a little practice and you are there, it is really not a big deal.

I used aluminum over cardboard template to prevent cardboard to soak pollster resin - it would be pita to remove later. I also apply de-molding wax to alu foil before applying fiberglass - it is really easy to remove template after fiberglass cures. Smooth finish is just a bonus. This way you end up with quite clean part that don't need much sanding and trimming.

@Subwoofery - no wonder it smiles ... with all the fumes in the air 

@Niebur3 - Thanks man!


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

LBaudio said:


> you will, just take your time, and a little practice and you are there, it is really not a big deal.
> 
> I used aluminum over cardboard template to prevent cardboard to soak pollster resin - it would be pita to remove later. I also apply de-molding wax to alu foil before applying fiberglass - it is really easy to remove template after fiberglass cures. Smooth finish is just a bonus. This way you end up with quite clean part that don't need much sanding and trimming.
> 
> ...


Ok I see, it's probably a technic I should use for next project.
(now it's all hidden so no big deal but it's messy to clean yes!)
Ok so now don't lose time on the forum today and please post next pics later sunday


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

........later sunday some new pics

I toyed with port ending/aeroport. Made 4,5,6 different versions, in the end I didn't even count them anymore. I made several attempts with Floral foam, one with modeling paste, ...and the last version was made out of filler with strands. Since I wanted to somehow keep rabbeted part of the port intact I hadn't many options to make desired flare shape, in the end I ended with just simple transition from port pipe to the rest of the panel. This part will be probably redesigned later. so heres some pics, not all versions were photographed, so here is what I have:
V1 with straight pipe, the exit of the port was too obstructed











V2 with angled pipe



Vx attempt with modeling paste - first step was to position port tube with 45 degree elbow











this is really tight fit...a millimeter on each side to the driver basket






then I taped off everything with Alu tape and apply modeling paste and shaped it to desired shape





again Alu foil and wax



fiberglas applied





after it cured I removed fiberglass part and cleaned up edges. I scraped it because there would be needed a lot of fitting and timing to get everything aligned perfectly....so up to a new version ....

more after commercials


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

That's really cool.
Isn't it a bit small for two drivers?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

THis one almost as good as rob`s, in some aspects better.
Love it!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Victor - Thank you man!

Elgrosso - I know it is on the small side, but I can not squeeze bigger port there - no chance


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Curious to hear your feedback on the port size then, since I'd prefer to use around 1" for mine.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

my port pipe has dia of 5 cm. I hope that with reasonably high tuning and hi-pass I wont have too much problems with port noise, but I will not know this until I finish panels.....will definitely inform you.

Today I need to do some minor sanding/smoothing on port endings and I'll post some fresh pics of it. The new shape looks quite good....at least better than all attempts before....at least to me, hahaha


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

.........


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

double post


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

After too long time heres some pics of doorpanel fabrication - back panel wall was merged with door card








[/URL][/IMG]










[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Back panel wall dampened with a layer of Silent Coat







[/URL][/IMG]

Test fit 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Rings positioned








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Rings secured with hot plastic and filler








[/URL][/IMG]

Rings taped off with ALU tape








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

started to build panel walls








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

lower and back part of the doors was closed with resined fabrics








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]



Fiberglass mat/rowing ready for lamination








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Cleaned up








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

lower and back part of the doors was closed with resined fabrics








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]



Fiberglass mat/rowing ready for lamination








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Cleaned up








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

transitions smoothed out with filler with strands








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Fiberglass applyed over tge filler to strenghten it and to prevent cracking








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

Subd

Really loving the look of the doors. Great job


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

I really love the shape of the A-pillars.
The custom-made door panels also look strong and good.
I love your work, dude.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank you ROBO!

Hope you are doing OK with your shoulders!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Really nice work all around. Those doors have a very nice shape to them- well done.


----------



## CoLd_FuSiOn (Jun 25, 2012)

Mad skills right there, amazing build bro...


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeah some news! Well worth the wait 
I can't wait for your feedback on the sound.

What's their weigth so far? Do you use the oem fixation points?


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

David, doors are heavy as hell, lol, and door fixation is still original. will post a couple of new pics tomorrow


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

A little clean up on the edges, first hand filler applied and sanded down, guiding coat ....








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

test fit in car with drivers mounted, today the same story with the second one....








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Stunning!


----------



## MoparMike (Feb 14, 2012)

Amazing craftsmanship. Lots of patience and forethought in this build. Thanks for sharing the process too!


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

LBaudio said:


> test fit in car with drivers mounted, today the same story with the second one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho man I so want to hear it.
Maybe one day


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

robolop said:


> I really love the shape of the A-pillars.
> 
> The custom-made door panels also look strong and good.
> 
> I love your work, dude.



I know right! Too bad you're way over there. I'd love to hear this little hot rod. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Again, it’s made nice and strong! 
I only regret that you have didn’t put the speakers a bit further from each other 
Maybe there was no room?. Killer Door panels!! . I look forward to the rest of the install


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

there was no place to arange them different. I also choose to arrange them the way they are because both drivers were almost identicaly distanced from my ears. I would like to go more under the dash with them, but like I said..no space avaliable. Robert, thank you again for your comment, It mean a lot to me!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

A couple of fresh pics.... Preparing cables,....I just hate those twisted and shielded cables, they are pain in the Azzz, lol. Over a weekend I also wired up Processor/BLTs and Davinci amp







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

also I installed Port PVC pipe to the doorpanel








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

More!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

a few new pics.....temporary subwoofer enclosure for KEF subwoofers. Inital plan was to fab box for 4 [email protected] KEF drivers - Push/pull configuration, but at the end I decided to go only with two ported since 2 out of 4 subs have spiders in bad condition - spider sagging is big problem with this drivers.... so onto the pics








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

second front baffle that should hold second pair of drivers - this plan vas abandoned








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Box installed in trunk.....it will be smoothed out and carpeted later








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

I must say that I was surprised how much output have this 20 years old KEF 8" subs, they dig quite low and are very transparent and defined sounding.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

a few new pics.....temporary subwoofer enclosure for KEF subwoofers. Inital plan was to fab box for 4 [email protected] KEF drivers - Push/pull configuration, but at the end I decided to go only with two ported since 2 out of 4 subs have spiders in bad condition - spider sagging is big problem with this drivers.... so onto the pics








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

second front baffle that should hold second pair of drivers - this plan vas abandoned








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Box installed in trunk.....it will be smoothed out and carpeted later








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

I must say that I was surprised how much output have this 20 years old KEF 8" subs, they dig quite low and are very transparent and defined sounding.


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Glad you're back to work!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

small update - Brax voltmeter in dash

The pacient







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

used scarp pice of MDF







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Wrapped in gray vynil







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

double post


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeah still around! 
How is this plugged, directly to the battery?


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Im still here, lol. Didnt done much on the system, only small amount of tuning here and there. need to start with new amprack and sw box soon...at least before winter and snow

+/- and remote. I got it plugged to the fuse holder in the boot.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

new battery installed - ODDYSSEY PC 1750







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Update Please !! this build is nuts!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

haha,....will do, gimme a few days to make some progress


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Ho **** you too were f*** by photobutcher :/
It’s strange sometime they display correctly on a new tab, sometime not!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

it works with imgur


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeah!
What’s with the aluminium, you’ll fiber this part too? (or is it for the look )
I recently sold all my gtis... sob, not sure it was a good idea


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

no it is there only for protection of original finish
the pic is old, just tried some other image hosting -imgur
I hope you wont regret selling your 660, I see you are quite busy with all measurements ant testing diffrent equipment,.... good luck with your project my friend


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

finally door-pods and pillars are ready for paint - wet sanded up to 800 grit, they will be finished in two tone paint - semi mat black textured and Gloss silver metallic - I also made one quick Photoshop preview how they should look at the end..





































and photoshoped preview


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Since I had a couple of hours spare time I made this Pioneer remote holder - it will go where the original exchange holder was mounted in center console near hand break and shift stick.... a few pics....

original piece



























original remote was taped off and I applied filler over it 


















































































after that everything was smoothed out and primed & painted - finished pics tomorrow


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Damn sure wish I could see all your pics !


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

There are add-ons for Firefox and Chrome that let you see the PB pics.

Found a way to see PB pics in old threads

Jay


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhhh


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

progress on A-pillars and door panels
Beauty rings are ready for paint










Doorpanels and pillars painted silver metallic, now I need to tape off everything that will remain Silver and sand the rest and paint over black....


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

While the aesthetic is not to my taste, I can appreciate the work you've pout into this. 

You have amazing skills my friend. Those pillars...I'm at a loss for words. I can't comment on the fit as I havent seen them installed, but the finish is top notch. 

You sir, are an artist. 

Oh, and **** photobucket for not letting me see the beginnings of this thread. 


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank you, I appreciate your comment!


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Porn 







Hardcore:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Heres some pics of taped off pillars - ready for second colour - Black,...they will be two tone painted


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

yesterday I got painted door panels and pillars from painter,..... still have to put some damping materials and what not into the panel - Dynamat deflex pads behind drivers, wool/foam, Brax ExVibration paste to further minimize panel wall resonation and vibrations - walls are already treated with silent coat damping mats - walls will be 1"+ thick at the end, lol....now onto the pics:









































































pillars with beauty rings


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

slow progress on panels
neoprene on the fastening lip for decoupling and preventing any rattles,... also added some polyfill material to the midrange pods










Assembly of the door panels,.... Dynamat dyna-xorb plates glued behind the drivers, hand rests are upholstered from one pice without stitching, added damping mats to them from behind, etc etc,.... still need to put foam/poly-fill and Brax exvibration paste to the panels


----------



## carlr (Feb 27, 2011)

That doorpanel... Perfection!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

A few pics of installed Door panels and A-Pillars. Will post some better quality pics after the weekend


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

This is so hard core porn. RESPECT dude.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

looks at your work...

 looks at my own work...

 I think I need to reassess my hobbies

Stelar job.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Robolop and Weightless, thank you for nice comments!!!!


one more pic with grills installed


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

LBaudio said:


> Robolop and Weightless, thank you for nice comments!!!!
> 
> 
> one more pic with grills installed




Personally, I think it's more beautiful with the grill


----------



## DragonMouse (Jun 6, 2013)

Great work, Lojze, 

R E S P E C T. 

regards


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I agree about the grills. It ties it together. Are there similar grills for the a pillar?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

That looks so clean once in place!

So now, the tuning?


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Door-panels looks better with grills to me too and grills definitely stays, if nothing else for ptotection of drivers and because of EMMA rulebook.
David, yes, now it is time to start working on fine tuning,.... It already plays quite well with the tune I have atm, but still have to retune a little bit and set delays with REW/Arta....Also small correction is needed on tweets, since pillars are painted now - few touches on XO - levels and EQ in range of 10-12kHz,... 
After that Im gonna start with SW enclosure for two JBL W15 GTI - Sealed downfire enclosure with Plexy window and LED lightning and new amprack which will be optically one unity with enclosure



Thanks for nice comments guys!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

some Dynamat Dynaxorbs glued behind the driver and sonofill added to the panel. also walls are damped with a layer of Silent Coat


----------



## carlr (Feb 27, 2011)

Top notch work - very impressive indeed.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

A couple additional of pics of finished front system,...now starting Sw enclosure for 2 x JBL W15 GTI drivers and amprack....


----------



## unix_usr (Dec 4, 2013)

Waiting to see the rest - was so wishing i could find a pair of W15 GTI myself... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

I have been very bussy and forgot to post a bounch of pics,....mainly testing stuff from source units Classic CAr audio and non car audio - Pioneer P9 combo/alpine CDA 7939R vs Clarion Hx-D1 modded to coax out, digital player with coax out), processors, amps (SS Davinci/Brax/McIntosh), subwoofers....well here are some pics....

no space in centre console, so this is temp solution>


















mount for Helix Director









upholstered enclosure and new temp amp-rack













































New RCAs


















started with new sealed test enclosure for two JBL W15 GTI

















































































in meanwhile I started to design final version of power distribution rack and SW enclosure - sealed down-firing - this is side view


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing that down-firing box finished! I have a pair of 15" subs that i want to do a down-firing setup with the amp rack and you just gave me a nice ide. awesome work on the door panels as well!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

manish said:


> Looking forward to seeing that down-firing box finished! I have a pair of 15" subs that i want to do a down-firing setup with the amp rack and you just gave me a nice ide. awesome work on the door panels as well!


here is the link ( 
SW BOX by Lb Audio | Photobucket ) to one other Downfiring enclosure for one of my ex systems - R Laguna. Enclosure was made for dual JBL W15 GTI drivers with dual custom 5inch aeroports molded together and facing rear hatch.....sorry no finished pics



SW BOX by Lb Audio | Photobucket


----------



## Pb82 Ronin (Jun 6, 2018)

Subbing. I wish I had enough skillset to accomplish work like this.


----------



## AD Ventium (Mar 22, 2017)

This entire build thread is utter insanity wishing I could have duals of my gti 670’s


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

AR 147 is retired. Deinstall will be made this week, and after I end a couple of smaller projects I will start on new install on new car - Alfa Romeo GT. With a bit of luck old doorpanels will fit to this car since the doorcards looks the same, everything else will be built from scratch. Equipment will be moved from old car to new one with some pieces of equipment changed/swaped (Head unit/processor/tweeters, optionally mids, but for starters HAT L4SE stays). Here are a few pics of new car:


----------

